# Do you recommend shopping online?



## luvsic (Apr 29, 2009)

I would like to start expanding my wardrobe by adding some unique pieces. I shop regularly at Forever 21 already (trust me, I dig through that store for hours and hours) but sometimes I just want pieces that are more funky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The only way I can really find items I am in love with is online. I would love to do so, but I just want to know how YOU feel about it.

What I am most concerned about is shipping. For example, I have started browsing ASOS.com..I have been a long time lurker and now I am considering buying some things on there. However,  I am concerned about shipping costs since it's overseas. Also, wouldn't it just be such a waste/hassle to try it on once you get it, hate it, and then have to return it and pay for shipping?

Also, does anyone know any other online stores I can find clothes/accessories/jewelry at, that have reasonable prices and not a whacko return policy?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 29, 2009)

I buy 50% of my items online...clothes, shoes, makeup, cologne etc.....


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't, just because I want to try it on. Find boutiques in your area, they usually have some funky stuff. It's fun looking for them too. This is really only an option if you live close to a big city though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 29, 2009)

Also, let me add...as far as clothing...I normally buy familiar brands that I always wear and know the size and fit...New brands....it's a crap shoot...that I don't do often


----------



## luvsic (Apr 29, 2009)

^ I see...the only thing is, with ASOS, it's very unfamiliar to me, so buying online from there is risking a lot 

Do you shop at any other unfamiliar stores online, Tish? Like ones you couldn't find at your local mall?

I am going to check out the shopping scene in my area in a few days to get a feel for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully there'll be cute things for ok prices!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 29, 2009)

I shop online too. Just like Tish said, as far as clothes and shoes, I know what fits from going into the stores and trying on there, so if I see something I like online, I know how the sizes run. 

Sometimes I won't bother to get stuff online if it's available for the same price or cheaper in the store as has happened to me before.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 29, 2009)

I never buy clothes online.  I would hate to pay for shipping twice if something doesn't fit me.  Too much of a pain


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_^ I see...the only thing is, with ASOS, it's very unfamiliar to me, so buying online from there is risking a lot 

Do you shop at any other unfamiliar stores online, Tish? Like ones you couldn't find at your local mall?

I am going to check out the shopping scene in my area in a few days to get a feel for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully there'll be cute things for ok prices!_

 
No actually I don't I used to shop at Newport news...But that was so many years ago...I shop like Express, Forever 21, Dillards, etc.... But when i get clothes normally I never go to the malls...(I have a fear of crowds) I always go to strip malls and shop at TJMaxx, Marshall's and Ross stores. The prices are better...I am a real miser when it comes to buying stuff at full retail pricing


----------



## kittykit (Apr 30, 2009)

I've never bought any clothes online. I've been checking out ASOS.COM and they've some pretty stuffs but I'm worried the sizes won't be right. I still prefer to buy them from the shops.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 30, 2009)

I love ebaying but ALWAYS ask for measurements of anything I buy, clothing wise


----------



## luvsic (May 1, 2009)

Yeah I have totally mixed feelings about ordering from ASOS...they have the most ADORABLE stuff, and even if it does fit right, what if it looks horrible one me? I'm just going to have to end up returning it and it costs a lot. Shipping to me will cost 5, shipping back will cost 5. That's 10 dollars of wasted cash, possibly more!!

I am sooo hesitant to buy things on eBay! I want to at times but I can never find anything I want


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 1, 2009)

If my body was shaped exactly like the model's or mannequin's i would, but sizes run a little different for every brand. Shipping costs and the added unknown of losing a package internationally deterr me.


----------



## Brie (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No actually I don't I used to shop at Newport news...But that was so many years ago...I shop like Express, Forever 21, Dillards, etc.... But when i get clothes normally I never go to the malls...(I have a fear of crowds) I always go to strip malls and shop at TJMaxx, Marshall's and Ross stores. The prices are better...I am a real miser when it comes to buying stuff at full retail pricing_

 

I'm pretty much the same way, plus you can look around online and usually get a much better deal. I always do a quick search on Google for coupon codes before checkout!

Once you get used to know what size you are and your measurements, its easy.

(I NEVER try things on at the shops anyway!!)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 3, 2009)

I once ordered clothes online on wetseal.com and agacistore.com but now I just go to the stores and buy clothes there instead and plus it's cheaper to buy them at the store than online since you have to pay shipping.


----------



## luvsic (May 3, 2009)

The thing is, even if I did know my measurments, what if they outfit just looks plain horrible on me? D: the website I primarily want to order from is in the UK and I live in the US...in other words, shipping is going to be a biatch!


----------



## funkychik02 (May 4, 2009)

LOVE online shopping! I like ebay for random accessories.
How Cool.com - Home
inexpensive..... we never say "cheap"! - GirlPROPS.com - The fun place to shop for fashion accessories, earrings, bracelets, rings, hair clips, barrettes, etc.


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2009)

I buy things online only if I've been to the store previously and know what size I wear. Some stores I wear smalls and others I wear larges. It honestly depends on how the sizes run. Also, I never buy pants online. I find pants have wayyy too much of variation in sizes. Plus, you get a way better feel for quality of product in store.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 10, 2009)

I live in London and to order from ASOS the items have gotta be things I really love cos I can't be assed to send stuff back (and pay for it too!!). The sizing can be random at times for their 'own brand' stuff (which IMO can be found for cheaper elsewhere, but that's another thread).

You ever ordered from Delias before? They're U.S based and aimed at younf women. Granted, not as stylish as say, ASOS but they have a few nice bits on there.


----------



## luvsic (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I live in London and to order from ASOS the items have gotta be things I really love cos I can't be assed to send stuff back (and pay for it too!!). The sizing can be random at times for their 'own brand' stuff (which IMO can be found for cheaper elsewhere, but that's another thread).

You ever ordered from Delias before? They're U.S based and aimed at younf women. Granted, not as stylish as say, ASOS but they have a few nice bits on there._

 
Can I PM you with some questions...PLEASE!!! :O I am not a fan of delia's


----------



## Skura (May 11, 2009)

80% of my cosmetisc, make-up and parfumes I buy online. 

But clothes I buy only on Asos... It works for me and everything I bought really fits me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me this way is much more simplier cause I don't have much time going out to shop... 

For make-up - swatches here on Spectra and on Internets blogs are really helpful


----------



## Blushbaby (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Can I PM you with some questions...PLEASE!!! :O I am not a fan of delia's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Of course you can, PM away


----------



## luvsic (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Of course you can, PM away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ok I pm'ed you!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 13, 2009)

i only buy clothes online IF i'm familiar with the brand and how they fit. usually it's just forever 21. i also browse through urbanoutfitters.com but sometimes the sizes really vary. metroparkusa.com has some cute funky stuff. gl!


----------



## ginger9 (May 13, 2009)

I really enjoy online shopping however I have never purchased clothing items before. I am one of those people that HAS to try on clothes before I buy. I don't always want to (tired, lazy, in a hurry) but I have to because I always find items that I thought would look good on me end up not and vice versa. Also the fit can vary so much for me. I have wider shoulders so often times I get the shoulders fitting but the waist or bust is like huge on me!


----------



## ashk36 (May 18, 2009)

I've never shopped for clothing online, but I think I want to. I'm very picky when I'm shopping in stores, and a lot of times when I find something I really want they're out of my size. I've been looking at forever21, wet seal, and after someone mentioned agacistore.com I looked on there and found some cute stuff, too. I'm just one of those girls who doesn't really like going to the mall or stores and trying a bunch of stuff on. Pain in my butt.


----------



## joanbrent (May 28, 2009)

I do most of my shopping online, In my opinion shopping online is the best way to shop, without stepping outside at the convenience of your home. You get the best shopping deals, and you also have a larger inventory to chose from. You have to be careful though, make sure it is refundable. Unless you have built up good odds, don't take any chances.


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 11, 2009)

Online shopping is the future! You can get better deals online than in almost any brick and mortar store these days. Sometimes it may be hard to tell if clothes will fit- but you wont have this problem with purses, jewelry, and makeup!! Just look at all of the sample sale sites popping up. If you are interested in online shopping and great deals, check out Welcome to Salescoop | Co-op smarter, Scoop together


----------

